# Bolt Pattern for 1983 Rabbit GTI



## TKMTuned12 (Mar 10, 2007)

Just as the title says. This thing needs new tires and wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Bolt Pattern for 1983 Rabbit GTI (TKMTuned12)*

4on100mm, et38, bore 57.1, oe was 13x5.5 and 14x6


_Modified by teutoned at 2:46 PM 8-26-2008_


----------

